# Word for the day  corpulent



## Josiah (Feb 8, 2015)

*corpulent*



[*kawr*-py_uh_-l_uh_ nt] 
Spell Syllables



Examples
Word Origin

adjective

1.large or bulky of body; portly; stout; fat.

It's funny you don't hear this word all that often even though one could imagine a lot of circumstances where it would be appropriate.


----------

